# ANy Canadians on the Costa Del So;



## faerie57 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd really like to chat with any Canadians who have retired on the Costa Del Sol. WOuld be great to get some pointers!!!

Thanks a bunch

Faerie57


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Faerie. I'm a retired (due to disability, on CPPD) Canadian living in Costa del Sol. What kind of pointers are you looking for?


----------



## faerie57 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for responding to my post. How long have you been in Spain? Are you loving it? Do you find it much cheaper than Canada? We live in Vancouver right now and it is getting outrageously expensive!!! Any help you can offer will be much appreciated. Nice to know another Canadian there.

I'm really wondering mostly about the visa and the health costs. My guy is over 70 but very healthy and takes no meds but we really want comprehensive health care, I've been told by one source that we have to get repatriation insurance and thats hugely costly. Does the visa require that or can we just apply for a regular private health care plan???

Also is it expensive for utilities, cell phone and satelite TV? My guy really needs english TV, lol.

Thanks again and any pointers will be welcomed.
Faerie57


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

faerie57 said:


> Thank you so much for responding to my post. How long have you been in Spain? Are you loving it? Do you find it much cheaper than Canada? We live in Vancouver right now and it is getting outrageously expensive!!! Any help you can offer will be much appreciated. Nice to know another Canadian there.


It's so nice to see a fellow Canadian for me too! There aren't a lot of us on the forum or in Spain. 

I've been here since September 2, 2014, so less than a month away from my one-year anniversary. Yes, I positively love it here! It's definitely much cheaper than Canada for almost everything, for where I'm living (Malaga), but prices vary across Spain. 

What I did to check out the cost of living in Malaga is used a website for cost of living, then asked people here on the forum if the prices were about right. For example, let's say you want to move to Malaga too, you select Malaga and Vancouver as you cities of comparison. I've put in Canadian $ as the currency, so you can easily understand it. You can see that water and electricity are sky-high here compared to Vancouver (and most of Canada)...

Cost of Living Comparison Between Vancouver, Canada And Malaga, Spain



faerie57 said:


> I'm really wondering mostly about the visa and the health costs. My guy is over 70 but very healthy and takes no meds but we really want comprehensive health care, I've been told by one source that we have to get repatriation insurance and thats hugely costly. Does the visa require that or can we just apply for a regular private health care plan???


I have citizenship with Spain (as well as Canada), due to my father being a Spaniard. So I have public healthcare and don't need a visa. So I didn't have to find out that info and don't know. However, others may know here, and at the very least I can give you info from the Consulate of Spain website which gives tons of info. If you find out interesting information it would be fantastic if you could post it here, so that in future it will be available for other Canadians who want to know. So here's the consulate in Canada - see tab "Information for Foreign Citizens":

Pages - Legalisations

Pages - Inicio

I've also had dealings with the Consulate of Canada here in Spain, and they've been a fabulous support and resource. Here's their info:

Consulate of Canada to Spain in Barcelona



faerie57 said:


> Also is it expensive for utilities, cell phone and satelite TV? My guy really needs english TV, lol.


 See above for prices. If you guys are into music there's a free app here called Spotify that has rocked my world!



faerie57 said:


> Thanks again and any pointers will be welcomed.
> Faerie57


You're most welcome. I do hope that this helped and that your retirement dreams all come true.


----------

